

Taking a Naked Selfie? Your Phone Should Step in to Protect You - dataminer
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/05/taking-a-naked-selfie-your-phone-should-step-in-to-protect-you

======
Torgo
It's going to go into somebody's cloud whether you like it or not as soon as
you send it to somebody else, unless the "private" flag is an end-to-end
solution. If I send a private file or photo to someone, it should be encrypted
with an ephemeral key which is not stored but sent to another device
immediately, so that in rest it's not accessible. Then when the recipient
receives the file, it is decrypted and placed immediately into their device's
"private" space.

------
georgemcbay
I'm not opposed to the ideas presented here in an ideal world, but image
recognition is far from perfect and if developers attempt to implement this
(making their photo apps the equivalent of something other than a "common-
carrier" of image bits) when it inevitably fails to detect a "nudie" it seems
likely they will eventually be sued, especially if they implement an
"underage" filter (which the article also suggests) that fails (which it of
course inevitably will, and often).

I do think it is pretty bad that some platforms/apps default to sync-to-cloud
in a way that the use of cloud storage may not be clear to the user. I still
remember the uneasy feeling I got the first time I took a photo with Google+
and it asked me if I wanted to automatically upload all subsequent photos to
the "cloud", and that's despite the fact that 1) I don't use my phone to take
nudies anyway and 2) at least Google+ asked and didn't default to sync-to-
cloud.

------
gee_totes
I think the easiest way to do this is have a little lock icon when you're
previewing the photo after you've taken it. Clicking on the icon makes it
private (i.e. it doesn't go to the cloud and goes into a "private" password
protected album only on your phone).

~~~
fibbery
An alternative might be to have a different mode for the camera, private and
public. Kind of like incognito mode on Chrome.

------
ollysb
This might actually be a great vehicle for promoting more secure technology.
For many people this hits a lot closer to home than any of the arguments that
were presented with the NSA revelations.

------
ianstallings
The last thing I want when I'm taking a nude picture is for my camera to
recognize _anything_.

I see you're taking a picture of your junk, would you like me to photoshop it
bigger?

